# ANGELN IN KROATIEN (istrien pula) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....



## Bigfish-HH (19. Juli 2008)

Hi wollte ma frage wer schon ma in kroatien oder  istrien pula war.

Fahren in den sommerferien hin und brauche informationen: Welche fische gibt es da und
wie fängt man sie (angelmethode und köder).


Schonmal danke im vorraus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donnerkrähe (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: ANGELN IN KROATIEN (istrien pula) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..*

Suche!!

Nimmst ne Grundmontage, dann 8er Haken, Muschelfleisch und rein damit... wird schon schiefgehen...
Und wie gesacht, probier ma die suchmaschine...


----------



## michi12 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: ANGELN IN KROATIEN (istrien pula) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..*

Hallo,
bin am Sonntag aus Kroatien Porec gekomme habe einen 30 cm Schriftbarsch gefangen auf Pose und 6 Harken. Der Fischereipass ist sehr teuer 1 Tag 70 Kuna 3 Tage 150 Kuna 30 Tagen 500 Kuna 7 Kuna = 1 Euro. Nimm auch kleine Harken mit 16 ner für die vielen kleinen Weißfische. Köder Brot und Sardine. Viel Sparß in Kroatien


----------



## Bigfish-HH (12. August 2008)

*AW: ANGELN IN KROATIEN (istrien pula) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..*

Man braucht so ne karte doch nur vom boot????. Hatten auch eine wochenkarte und hab'n vom boot aus geangelt ( schleppen und grundangel ).


----------



## 1.AVM (12. August 2008)

*AW: ANGELN IN KROATIEN (istrien pula) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..*

Hi,

war auch schon dort angeln. Hab als Köder immer zerkloppte Schnecken genommen  Die  gehen gut von Ufer.


----------



## darkodarko (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: ANGELN IN KROATIEN (istrien pula) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..*

Habe mich gerade erst angemeldet und habe noch nicht den richtigen Durchblick,habe teilweise eure interessanten Beiträge gelesen und hoffe auf Hilfe.

Wer weiß wo ich an der Kroatischen Küste gut Hochseefischen kann?

Gruß Darko


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: ANGELN IN KROATIEN (istrien pula) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..*

http://www.gidf.de/
Das lässt sich doch easy ergooglen, gibt auch extra foren für die Bereiche. Jezera z.b. ist mir so ein bekannter ort.


----------

